# Looking for guest speakers for upcoming semester



## googles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello-
I am currently a senior Criminal Justice major over at WNEC and have been made president of our schools Criminal Justice Association. I am looking for anybody who may be interested talking about their specialty in Law Enforcement or related field. I am hoping to find someone who has expierience in the Forensics field (new major @ WNEC with alot of people interested). I will take anything though, so if anyone is interested in speaking feel free to send me a message and maybe we can set something up. Thank you in advance for helping me out.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

When do you need the speakers?


----------



## googles (Jan 10, 2006)

We meet every other Thursday, starting January 17th. So the dates of our meetings that we have scheduled for the spring semester include: January 31, February 14, 28 March 13,27 April 10,24. We normally meet at 1230, but if the times or dates are an inconvenience to you, and you have another date or time in which you are available, please let me know, and we can switch our dates. Again any help would be appreciated. We had a bunch of speakers lined up for the fall semester, but they all backed out on us.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Hopefully you'll get someone else besides me to volunteer but if you want to wait until then, I'll be back there in April for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Paul Doyle, author of Hot Shots and Heavy Hits (VEEEERY good book, by the way... a must-read for any police officer or hopeful in the Boston area) came to speak in one of my classes this past semester. He is a retired DEA agent (formerly the Bureau of Narcotics and Dangerous Drugs).

Here's his website: http://www.pauledoyle.com/


----------



## googles (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks for the info....I will definitly be looking into him.


----------



## googles (Jan 10, 2006)

Officer Dunngeon-Thanks for the info on Paul Doyle....Had him come in last week and was a very interesting guest speaker. I would definitly reccomend him to anyone looking for a guest speaker. Also his book is excellent. I have not been able to put it down since i bought it from him. Thanks again!!


----------

